# Wrong size breeding box



## Dede (Oct 8, 2012)

My new Cockatiels come with breeding boxes that I though were too small, on closer inspection I noticed the inside of the boxes were still brand new, no marks or poo at all. I would say that in a year those birds have never been in those boxes. 
So yesterday I made two new boxes and placed in their cage, within an hour the birds were checking them out, chewing at the holes and inside the boxes. 
The other boxes were suitable for lovebirds not cockatiels.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm glad that your cockatiels are happy now! You might want to read the nestbox sticky at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27688 just to be sure that everything is safe. Homemade nestboxes are fine, but sometimes people put the doorway too low which can lead to disaster if the babies fall out.

Adult birds normally don't poop inside the nest so the old nestboxes would have stayed poop-free until babies hatched. But the adult birds do like to chew up the entryway, so the old boxes should have been scarred if they were used.


----------



## Dede (Oct 8, 2012)

No there was no sign of chew marks anywhere. Only poo on the top where the birds sat. They looked to be brand new which made me think that they were the wrong size. My other nest box that is in use at the moment has been chewed to bits around the entrance (I also made that)
I read up on nest box sizes for cockatiels before I made my first one to make sure I got it right the first time. 
Will read up on the link you provided now. Thanks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

